# Installing a DVR expander



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Hi!

I have purchased a Western Digital DVR expander for my 1TB Bolt. I have found instructions for setting it up, but those instruction end with "Follow the on-screen instructions".

Unfortunately I am blind and do not know if the screen reader will read those instructions to me. So, can anyone tell me what the on-screen instructions will be? I want to know before I even start so that if needed, I will wait until I have sighted assistance before proceeding.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I do not know where you got the expander because its no longer made and is not recommended to be used. These have been known to fail and then you will lose all your recorded shows This device is also out of date, previously made for the Series 3 at that time.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

I found it on eBay, it is brand new and in its original retail box. It is a Western Digital DVR Expander 1TB WD My Book AV WDBABT0010HBK.

Unfortunately, being blind I feel that doing something like disassembling the Bolt to replace its hard drive is beyond my abilities and I'm not keen on sending my Bolt off to someone like weaknees to do the upgrade either, so this is my only option.

My box is currently 95% full, so unless I want to start deleting things, I'll need to expand my storage capacity some how.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I assume your Bolt is running v21.7x+, hydra, or else I would suggest downloading shows to a computer and store them on a NAS using KMTTG, PyTivo. With Hydra, its only one way, Tivo to PC.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tipperton said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have purchased a Western Digital DVR expander for my 1TB Bolt. I have found instructions for setting it up, but those instruction end with "Follow the on-screen instructions".
> 
> ...


OP, simply parenthetically, if you are on TiVo's earlier user interface (referred to as TE3 (TiVo Experience 3)) and would like advice for downloading and uploading shows between your TiVo box and your computer, to make space on your TiVo box, please just let us know--it's an easy process with some easy-to-use freeware out there, and I am sure that people here would be happy to advise. (Likewise if you are on the most recent TiVo user interface, referred to as TE4 or often as Hydra or Mira, but with the recognition that, as mentioned above, TE4 does not allow for PC-to-TiVo box transfers.)

Unfortunately, I haven't used a TiVo expander, and so can't advise there--sorry.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

No, I am running TE3.

Using a second Bolt I bought on eBay for $50 I looked at TE4 and found that from a blind user's perspective, it had nothing I wanted. So I never upgraded my daily use box and downgraded the second box back to TE3 before I put it away.

The second box is purely for experimenting as I did when I tried TE4. It allowed me to experiment with TE4 while leaving my daily use box untouched.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

6. A few minutes after the TiVo box has finished restarting, a screen will appear asking to marry (or link) the expander:
Select *Yes, set up external storage device* to begin marrying the DVR Expander to the TiVo box.
7. From the External Storage screen, select *Yes, set up this device*. The Set Up External Storage screen will appear.
8. Once you have read the warning message, press *Thumbs Down* on your TiVo remote three times, then press *Enter*.
9. The TiVo box will automatically restart again. After a few minutes, a screen will appear verifying the setup was successful


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you had the previous model, Roamio, it would have been much easier to upgrade the internal drive to 3TB (or larger), but the Bolt is different. They use laptop drives and is smaller then those for a PC. I consider Bolts trash due to the large failure rates.


For the expander, if you are really going to use it, it may require a new, data cable with a longer connector for the Bolt. You would need to contact Tivo for a free cable.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

yesno said:


> 6. A few minutes after the TiVo box has finished restarting, a screen will appear asking to marry (or link) the expander:
> Select *Yes, set up external storage device* to begin marrying the DVR Expander to the TiVo box.
> 7. From the External Storage screen, select *Yes, set up this device*. The Set Up External Storage screen will appear.
> 8. Once you have read the warning message, press *Thumbs Down* on your TiVo remote three times, then press *Enter*.
> 9. The TiVo box will automatically restart again. After a few minutes, a screen will appear verifying the setup was successful


Thank you!

Do you know if all of the TiVo software has loaded when the external storage screen is displayed or not? I ask because if it has, the screen reader might be functional when that screen is displayed.

The data cable that came with the DVR expander is 3 feet long, that should be plenty long enough for me as I plan to put the expander on the same shelf in my entertainment center that the Bolt is on.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tipperton said:


> The second box is purely for experimenting as I did when I tried TE4. It allowed me to experiment with TE4 while leaving my daily use box untouched.


Experimenting is fun.

I found the following webpages from TiVo, which might be exactly what you are looking for regarding the TiVo expander, explaining the entire hook-up procedure and more:

1. The full TiVo expander hook-up procedure, including the TiVo box online settings process once the expander is physically attached to the TiVo box: https://support.tivo.com/articles/I...iguration/How-to-Add-or-Remove-a-DVR-Expander

2. A TiVo expander FAQ page: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/My-Book-DVR-Expander-FAQ

3. A TiVo expander troubleshooting page:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/DVR-Expander-Troubleshooting/.

In the end, the steps are fairly easy. If your PC or screen reader has an issue with the linked webpages, I'd be happy to paste the information here--just drop a word.

(And again, if you want to pursue the TiVo box-to-PC show transfer angle, just drop a line. Again, easy to do with freeware developed by one of the moderators here, pyTivo Desktop. Its website: pyTivo Desktop. And its discussion thread here: Easier to use pyTivo (but beware: the discussion thread is now up to 99 pages! it may be easier just to post questions than reading through all of that).


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> I consider Bolts trash due to the large failure rates.


For what it's worth, other than software glitches created by TiVo, my Bolt has been flawless for the two and a half years I've had it.

Knock on wood.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I am glad that you stuck with TE3 and not going with Hydra. There are just too many bugs in there.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tipperton said:


> Do you know if all of the TiVo software has loaded when the external storage screen is displayed or not? I ask because if it has, the screen reader might be functional when that screen is displayed.


From the instructions, it's not clear when the first external storage screen is displayed and if the TiVo software has fully loaded by then. But it looks like, as a second option, you separately can go to the external storage screen under the TiVo box's regular settings screens (after the TiVo box has fully started up and is functioning) to complete the external storage setup process. (The TiVo expander connection instructions state: After you have disconnected the TiVo box's power cord, attached the expander to the TiVo box, attached the expander's power cord to power, and re-attached, 15 seconds later, the TiVo box's power cord, "A few minutes after the TiVo box has finished restarting, a screen will appear asking to marry (or link) the expander: *Select Yes, set up external storage device* to begin marrying the DVR Expander to the TiVo box. *Note:* If you decide to set up your DVR Expander later, select *Skip for now*. You can continue the setup process later by pressing the TiVo button on your TiVo remote to go to the TiVo Central screen." But you still might need someone around, in case this expander setup screen, asking you to choose whether to complete the expander setup process now or later, appears before the screen reader is active.)


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

In that case, just to avoid any possible difficulties, I'll wait until I have sighted assistance available before I connect it all together.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What is your location?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tipperton said:


> In that case, just to avoid any possible difficulties, I'll wait until I have sighted assistance available before I connect it all together.


Yeah, I just wouldn't want you sitting there, in the TiVo startup phase and before the TiVo box is running and at the normal operation screens, with the box waiting for you to respond to a "Do you want to set up the expander now?" screen (and not moving on after a short time of no response) and you not knowing that this screen is there because a screen reader is not active.

But maybe someone else here who has gone through the expander setup process will get back as to when the screen reader setup screen appears.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking at TiVo's language again ("A few minutes after the TiVo box _has finished restarting_, a screen will appear asking to marry (or link) the expander . . ."), it sounds like there is a pop-up screen of some sort after the TiVo is back in full operation. But who knows if that's a correct interpretation, and, for that matter, if the screen reader will pick that up.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> What is your location?


I live in the Tampa Bay area on the west coast of Florida



Mikeguy said:


> Yeah, I just wouldn't want you sitting there, in the TiVo startup phase and before the TiVo box is running and at the normal operation screens, with the box waiting for you to respond to a "Do you want to set up the expander now?" screen (and not moving on after a short time of no response) and you not knowing that this screen is there because a screen reader is not active.
> 
> But maybe someone else here who has gone through the expander setup process will get back as to when the screen reader setup screen appears.


There is no setup screen for the screen reader, you turn it on or off by holding the 'A' button on the remote down for two seconds. If enough of the TiVo operating system and software has loaded so that the Bolt can verify that it is attached to a paid account, the screen reader will function, if no connection can be established and / or there is no paid account, the screen reader will not work.



Mikeguy said:


> Looking at TiVo's language again ("A few minutes after the TiVo box _has finished restarting_, a screen will appear asking to marry (or link) the expander . . ."), it sounds like there is a pop-up screen of some sort after the TiVo is back in full operation. But who knows if that's a correct interpretation, and, for that matter, if the screen reader will pick that up.


I'd have my doubts about that as there are several screens that the screen reader doesn't read, TiVo knows about it and according to them, they don't care.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Gives one a big, warm feeling, lol. I wonder if that violates the FCC.

The good news is, the expander setup sounds pretty easy, as long as you can get a set of eyes to backstop the process.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tipperton said:


> I live in the Tampa Bay area on the west coast of Florida


Do you have smart phone? With a video app, such as skype or Google Voice/Hangups?


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Gives one a big, warm feeling, lol. I wonder if that violates the FCC.


It probably does, but I'm not sure the FCC is interested in enforcement. I filed a complaint about them about their attitude towards compliance with the CVAA and all TiVo had to do to get it dropped was to send them a flowery response.



ThAbtO said:


> Do you have smart phone? With a video app, such as skype or Google Voice/Hangups?


I have an iPhone SE and subscribe to the Aira service (aira.io) so I have sighted assistance when needed.

I haven't yet decided whether to use the DVR expander or not, but because they aren't being made any more I figured I'd better grab this one on eBay if I wanted a brand new one as I believe they are probably rare by now.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tipperton said:


> I have an iPhone SE


If you can use it with Skype app on your local network, it can serve as eyes for me or anyone else here, with Tivo experience.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Once I know enough about what to expect, I can use Aira regardless of whether they understand TiVo or not. Because of the way TiVo implemented the screen reader, requiring a live internet connection so it can verify that the DVR is registered to a paid account before it will function, visually impaired users are unable to do the guided setup themselves. For my experiments with TE4 on my second Bolt, I used Aira to help me with the menus and it worked out quite well.

On another note, I do have a use for that TiVo Desktop program if it can do video file conversions, I would be primarily interested in being able to extract a specific audio stream from a video file and save it to a MP3 file. But that is for another thread in another area.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Tipperton said:


> Because of the way TiVo implemented the screen reader, requiring a live internet connection so it can verify that the DVR is registered to a paid account before it will function, visually impaired users are unable to do the guided setup themselves.


This is appalling, @TiVo_Ted


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> For the expander, if you are really going to use it, it may require a new, data cable with a longer connector for the Bolt. You would need to contact Tivo for a free cable.


Oops! I misread this, when I first read it, I thought you were referring to the length of the cable, but now I see that you are talking about the length of the connector. Can you tell me what I would ask for to get this cable from TiVo and whether I can request it online or if I'd have to call them.



ThAbtO said:


> I am glad that you stuck with TE3 and not going with Hydra. There are just too many bugs in there.


Besides not finding anything in TE4 that I just had to have, one of the other reasons why I decided not to upgrade to TE4 is because, despite how long its been available, it was still listed as being beta software, and I've always preferred to wait until it is officially released before considering upgrading to a newer version of any particular software.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tipperton said:


> Can you tell me what I would ask for to get this cable from TiVo and whether I can request it online or if I'd have to call them.


You may need to call several times until you get a rep that knows about the expander and get a new cable with the longer connector. I believe it was free.


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Well, I got a hold of someone at TiVo that knew about the DVR expander cable but reported that TiVo no longer stocks those cables so they are no longer available.

My DVR expander came with both eSATA and USB cables. I already know to not use the USB cable because the Bolt doesn't support expanders connected via USB. Is there a problem with the supplied eSATA cable that necessitates getting a cable from TiVo. If so, is there an alternate source for these cables?

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> I do not know where you got the expander because its no longer made and is not recommended to be used. These have been known to fail and then you will lose all your recorded shows This device is also out of date, previously made for the Series 3 at that time.


I have been using two of these devices for years and years. They've long outlived what people say they should have. I'm hoping to eventually move my current one from my Roamio to my new bolt.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tipperton said:


> Well, I got a hold of someone at TiVo that knew about the DVR expander cable but reported that TiVo no longer stocks those cables so they are no longer available.
> 
> My DVR expander came with both eSATA and USB cables. I already know to not use the USB cable because the Bolt doesn't support expanders connected via USB. Is there a problem with the supplied eSATA cable that necessitates getting a cable from TiVo. If so, is there an alternate source for these cables?
> 
> Thanks!


You can trim a little of the plastic on the old cable to make it fit better on a Bolt. This SIIG cable has also been recommended before.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BRQU0Q/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for that. I refuse to patronize Amazon so I found it on eBay (my favorite place to shop these days).

About how much plastic would need to be removed? I have a couple of Dremels, any of which could be used to get it done.

Thanks!


----------



## Tipperton (May 23, 2017)

Well, I have been holding off on installing the DVR expander, and now I don't have much choice, I will have to start using it. The problem is that neither of the eSATA cables I have work, probably because the connector is too short for the TiVo box.

I can use Dremels but this task looks like it needs a reasonable amount of precision and I'm not confident that I could do it without damaging the cable.

TiVo doesn't have any of the cables mentioned earlier, so I need an alternate source for a cable that will work. Does anybody know of any?

Thanks!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Tipperton said:


> Well, I have been holding off on installing the DVR expander, and now I don't have much choice, I will have to start using it. The problem is that neither of the eSATA cables I have work, probably because the connector is too short for the TiVo box.
> 
> I can use Dremels but this task looks like it needs a reasonable amount of precision and I'm not confident that I could do it without damaging the cable.
> 
> ...


For what it is worth, I have used eSata cables of different brands without an issue on my Premiere, Roamio, and Bolt TiVos in conjunction with external drive. I would recommend a good quality cable that fits firmly within the eSata port. The only time I have issues if there is some slop in the fitting.

The one I am currently using is a startech eSata cable.


----------

